# مشروع عن الحاقن الالي



## المسلم84 (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحتوي المرفقات على مشروع السنة الرابعة لي ولزملائي
وهو عن جهاز الحاقن الالي

حيث صممنا جهاز مشابه له من حيث:

1-يتم تحسس حجم السيرنغ عن طريق استخدام دارة LM3914
2-يتم حساب الزمن الازم لانهاء العملية بناء على حجم السيرنغ ومعدل توصيل الدواء في الدقيقة
(يتم التحقق من ذلك باستخدام محرك خطوي ومعرفة مقدار خطوة المحرك)باستخدام البرمجة
3- حساس(اشعة تحت حمراء) للتاكد من وجود السيرنغ في مكانها الصحيح

ويحتوي المشروع على شرح مفصل لألية عمل المحركات الخطوية و طريقة التوصيل باستخدام منفذ الطابعة lpt

وتحتوي المرفقات على مخططات للدارات المستعملة في المشروع

واخيرا ارجو ان تستفيدوو منه
وشكراا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*Syringe pump*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يحتوي الملف على شرح لكيفية صيانة جهاز الحاقن الالي Syringe pump
وهو من اعداد بعض الزملاء...

وشكرا..

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (28 أغسطس 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وزادك علما نافعا
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ليدي لين (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك


----------



## عيســـى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tdm (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير.
ما شاء الله على مواضيعك الحلوة ، بس لا تنسى حساس الحرارة المحيط بالسيرينج.


----------



## eng_mohand (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مليون شكر ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## فتنة الروح (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر الله يوفقك


----------



## المسلم84 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتكم
وبارك الله فيكم>>>


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم المتميزة وعاشت ايديكم ... أولاً على فكرة المشروع ... وثانياً على تنفيذه ... وبالتوفيق دائماً إن شاء الله ..


----------



## همزة مهندس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا على الوضوع


----------



## محمد الدقس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يا سيدي الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الرائع
و الله تستاهل كل خير .


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و اقسم بالله انه هذا أحلى و اكثر موضوع افادة و افاد الله بك الاسلام و المسلمين 
و صحيح انك اسم على مسمى لأنه المسلم حقا لازم يفيد اخوانه المسلمين 
انا طالبة في السنة الثالثة و كنت محتاجة جدا لأي مشروع تخرج .كيف يكتب و كيف يتم اعداده و ها قد علمت 
هذه كله بفضل الله و فضلك و انا أتشرف بالصداقة 
و جزاك الله خيرا و بالتوفيق في الحياة العملية ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على المرفق


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## bshbsh (23 يناير 2009)

*مليون شكر ع الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر الله مجهودكم أخي الكريم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم على المجهود الكبير الذي تثري به الملتقى .

وجزاك الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي


----------



## م قتيبه (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور ما قصرت والى الامام


----------



## فداء (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## حمادة مروان (28 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك كل الخير انشاء الله


----------



## tareq altayeb (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك الامه وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

